# [Infothread] Desktop stylen - Tutorial



## memphis76 (17. August 2006)

Hallo Com !!

*Bitte auf die ersten Posts   NICHT ANTWORTEN.   Es folgen insgesamt mehrere einzelne Posts zum Tutorial. Am Ende des Tutorials folgt ein Abschluss-Post, auf den dann auch geantwortet werden soll / darf. Dadurch kann ich die vorherigen Posts bei Bedarf noch bearbeiten. Danke schön.* 

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## memphis76 (17. August 2006)

Hallo Community,

aufgrund der immer wieder aufkommenden Fragen zur optischen Verschönerung des Desktops habe ich mir erlaubt, eine Zusammenfassung von einzelnen wichtigen (kostenlosen) Möglichkeiten aufzuführen, um so jeden User hoffentlich schnell und unkompliziert den Einblick in die Welt des Desktop-Stylens zu geben.

Dieses Tutorial ist insbesondere aufgrund der Inspiration, Mithilfe und Kompetenz von *lordblizzard* entstanden, so dass Dank und Kritik nicht an meine Person allein zu richten sind.

*Ich darf Euch bitten, eventuelle Änderungen oder Ergänzungen entweder auf den Abschluss-Post, per O-Mail oder aber in den vorhandenen Vorschläge-Thread zu posten. Danke schön.*

Im Einzelnen gehe ich in den nachfolgenden Posts auf folgende Punkte ein:

1. Wallpaper / Hintergrundbilder
2. Theme / Visual Style
3. Taskleiste
4. ObjektDock
5. Desktop Sidebar
6. Samurize
7. Winamp
8. weitere Programme (Rainlendar, LClock,…)
9. eventuelle Ergänzungen (noch nicht belegt, dient Erweiterungen)
10. Abschluss-Post (für Antworten in diesem Thread)

Zur besseren Übersicht und dem schnelleren Finden des gewünschten Abschnitts gibt es hier einen Desktop, bei dem die jeweiligen Punkte entsprechend nummeriert sind und welcher gleichzeitig bereits als Beispielbild genutzt werden darf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt viel Spass mit dem Tutorial und beim Desktop stylen ...  Anregungen, Änderungswünsche oder auch Belobigungen sind natürlich gern gesehen. 

Hoffentlich werden die Inspiration von dem ein oder anderen User geweckt oder auch aufkommende Fragen geklärt. Über die Präsentation der Ergebnisse Eurer Arbeit in dem Desktop-Thread freuen wir uns schon ...

Danke und viele Grüße im Namen von

Memphis & lordblizzard


*Auf diesen Post bitte aufgrund von eventuellen Änderungen und/oder Ergänzungen NICHT ANTWORTEN … Danke schön.*


----------



## memphis76 (17. August 2006)

*1. Wallpaper / Hintergrundbilder*

Um seinen Desktop etwas herzurichten ist als erstes ein neuer Hintergrund angebracht. Wallpaper sind überall im Netz zu finden. Einige Beispielseiten findet Ihr hier:

- wallpaper-area.de
- mandolux.com
-***
- socksoff.co.uk
- pixelgirlpresents.com
- hintergrundbilder.de
- mahopa.de


*Auf diesen Post bitte aufgrund von eventuellen Änderungen und/oder Ergänzungen NICHT ANTWORTEN … Danke schön.*


----------



## memphis76 (17. August 2006)

*2. Theme / Visual Style*

Die einfachste Lösung für die Darstellung von den Fenstern und der Taskleiste ist die Nutzung des Uxtheme Multi-Patcher 5.0. Durch die Installation des Patchers können nun verschiedene Themes und Visual Styles ausgewählt werden. Diese müssen jedoch zuvor noch aus dem Netz heruntergeladen und installiert werden. Eine grosse Nachfrage besteht hierbei bei folgenden Style-Packs:

- Vista Visual Styles Pack 3.0
- Vista Transformation Pack 4.0

Unterschied der beiden Packs ist, dass das „Vista Transformation Pack 4.0“ unter anderem noch neue Wallpaper für den Desktop, Bildschirmschoner, neue Themes und eine Sidebar enthält, wobei das „Vista Visual Styles Pack 3.0“ lediglich das Theme verändert.

Eine weitere Auswahl diverser Styles und Themes findet Ihr u. a. auf folgenden Seiten:

- themexp.org (Achtung: bei den mit * gekennzeichneten Themes wird zusätzlich noch Werbung installiert)
- crystalxp.net
- wincustomize.com
-***

Nach dem Herunterladen und Installieren der Themes werden diese unter _C:\\Windows\\Resources\\Themes_ aufgeführt. Die Styles stehen nun beim Desktop unter _Eigenschaften -> Darstellung -> Fenster und Schaltflächen_ zur Verfügung. Eventuelle weitere Einstellungs- und Darstellungsmöglichkeiten sind unter _ -> Farbschema_ zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch zu erwähnen wäre das Theme Flyakite OSX 3.5.

Hier wird die Windows-Oberfäche der von MacOS X angepasst. Außerdem können noch andere Funktionen und weitere Software mit diesem Theme installiert werden, wie z. B. ObjektDock. Probleme mit anderen Zusatzprogrammen konnte ich nicht feststellen, wurde jedoch schon mal erwähnt. Ein reines Installieren von „Flyakite OSX 3.5“ mit dem mitgebrachten „ObjektDock“ hat bislang jedoch noch zu keinen Problemen geführt.


*Auf diesen Post bitte aufgrund von eventuellen Änderungen und/oder Ergänzungen NICHT ANTWORTEN … Danke schön.*


----------



## memphis76 (17. August 2006)

*3. Taskleiste*

Um grundlegende Abänderungen in der Taskleiste vorzunehmen ist es sinnvoll, die Einstellung _Taskleiste fixieren_ über die rechte Maustaste zu deaktivieren. Dies wird zwar nicht bei jeder Änderung benötigt, ist aber bei einmaliger Aktivierung / Deaktivierung einfacher zu handhaben, als dies gesondert immer wieder zu erwähnen.

Auf die Möglichkeit, die Taskleiste z. B. auf die doppelte Größe zu vergrößern oder an jeden Bildschirmrand zu ziehen, gehe ich hier nicht weiter ein – werde dies aber gern ergänzen insofern erforderlich / erbeten.

Zunächst einmal komme ich auf die Schnellstartleiste rechts neben dem Startbutton zu sprechen. Hier können Verknüpfungen von Programmen am einfachsten per Drag & Drop vom Desktop hinzugefügt werden. Sollten es zu viele sein, dann kann die Größe der Schnellstartleiste gegebenenfalls auch abgeändert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um den Desktop aufzuräumen, kann man in die Taskleiste weitere Symbolleisten hinzufügen. Hierzu werden im System an einen beliebigen Ort die benötigten Ordner angelegt. Mittels rechter Maustaste geht Ihr dann auf _Symbolleisten -> Neue Symbolleiste … _, wählt dort den Ort des von Euch angelegten Ordners aus und bestätigt diesen mit „OK“. Die in diesem Ordner befindlichen Dateien werden nun mittels der Pfeiltaste auf dem sich öffnenden Drop-Down-Menü angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sinnvollerweise sollten in dem Ordner lediglich die Verknüpfungen der bestehenden Dateien vorhanden sein, um auf der Festplatte entsprechend Platz zu sparen. Bei Bedarf kann man die einzelnen Symbolleisten auch aus der Taskleiste heraus entweder an einen Bildschirmrand ziehen oder als Fenster auf dem Desktop stehen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insofern einem die Objekte in dem Infobereich ganz rechts in der Taskleiste zu viele sind oder stören, so kann die Anzeige teilweise entweder direkt über das jeweilige Programm abgestellt oder über rechte Maustaste _Eigenschaften -> Anpassen_ zumindest das „Verhalten“ geändert werden. Zur Verfügung stehen hier die Auswahlmöglichkeiten:

- Ausblenden wenn inaktiv
- Immer ausblenden
- Immer einblenden

Bei der Option „Immer ausblenden“ wird dieses Symbol in dem Infobereich zumindest nicht mehr angezeigt. Zum Schluss sollte man, um etwaige ungewollte Veränderungen zu vermeiden, nicht vergessen, die Taskleiste wieder zu fixieren.

Die Nutzer von Nvidia-Grafikkarten haben die Möglichkeit, über den integrierten nView Desktop Manager über _nView Desktop Manager -> nView Eigenschaften -> Effekte_ der Taskleiste eine gewisse, frei definierbare Transparenz zuzuordnen. 

Für wen diese Möglichkeit nicht besteht, empfiehlt sich das kleine Tool Glass2k. Mit diesem Tool kann man in wenigen Minuten seine Startleiste mit einem Glaseffekt versehen. Des Weiteren kann man einstellen, dass man zum Beispiel per [Alt] + Rechtsklick das geöffnete Fenster durchscheinend machen kann. Es öffnet sich dazu ein Menü, in welchem die Stärke des Effekts bestimmt oder der Effekt aufgehoben werden kann.


*Auf diesen Post bitte aufgrund von eventuellen Änderungen und/oder Ergänzungen NICHT ANTWORTEN … Danke schön.*


----------



## memphis76 (17. August 2006)

*4. ObjektDock*

Mit dem Programm ObjektDock habt Ihr eine taskbar-ähnliche Leiste, welche auch zur Ansammlung von Verknüpfungen dient. Diese Liste kann sowohl anstatt der Taskleiste geführt werden als auch als Zusatzmodul.

Mit der Installation von „ObjektDock“ werden bereits einige Plugins übernommen, wie z. B. das Wetter-Plugin oder eine Uhr. Auf den Internetseiten

- wincustomize.com
- dockex.com

können weitere Plugins, Skins und auch Icons heruntergeladen werden. Um die Startleiste ersetzen zu wollen, ist der Button [Start] von Nöten. Diesen kann man hier herunterladen:

- Startbutton für XP SP2

Bei dieser Funktion handelt es sich um ein so genanntes Docklet. Dieses muss in das Verzeichnis von ObjektDock unter _ObjektDock -> Docklets_ eingefügt und kann danach in die ObjektDock-Leiste mit rechter Maustaste unter _Add Docklets -> Add to Dock_ eingebunden werden. Diverse Docklets gibt es hier zum Download:

- Docklets auf wincustomize.com

Die oben beschriebene Vorgehensweise ist nur bei Docklets erforderlich. Einfache Verknüpfungen beispielsweise von Spielen oder Programmen können via „Drag & Drop“ der ObjektDock-Leiste hinzugefügt und sodann gegebenenfalls vom Desktop entfernt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt von „ObjektDock“ ebenfalls die kostenpflichtige Version ObjektDock Plus. Hier besteht die Möglichkeit, mehrere Docks zu „stapeln“. Einzelnen Docklets können sodann auf den vorhandenen „Reiter“ ausgewählt werden. Sinn hat dies dann, wenn man der besseren Übersicht halber mehrere Verknüpfungen der besseren Übersicht halber zu einem Bund in die Leiste zusammenfügen möchte.


*Auf diesen Post bitte aufgrund von eventuellen Änderungen und/oder Ergänzungen NICHT ANTWORTEN … Danke schön.*


----------



## memphis76 (17. August 2006)

*5. DesktopSidebar*

Die Desktop Sidebar ist ein Programm, welches zum einen als „Auslesetool“ dient. Hier können einfache Funktionen wie die Kalenderdaten, Media Player oder die Schnellstartleiste verwaltet werden, aber auch das Hinterlegen von Wetterdaten, News, Temperaturen und Auslastung des PCs sowie z. B. Messenger-Kontakte ist möglich. Die genannten Plugins werden mit der Sidebar bereits vorinstalliert, welche auch mit dem Startbutton bereits ausgestattet ist. Des Weiteren gibt es eine große Anzahl an weiteren einfügbaren Funktionen, welche am besten unter den folgenden Seiten ausgewählt und heruntergeladen werden können:

- desktopsidebar.com
- nur Plugins
- nur Skins
- nur Slideshows
- nur Commandlines

Verschiedene Beispiele für die Sidebar findet Ihr hier:

- Beispielbild 1
- Beispielbild 2
- Beispielbild 3
- Beispielbild 4

Um auf der Sidebar diverse Verknüpfungen von Programmen und Dateien einzubinden, so wählt man per rechter Maustaste das Menü aus und geht dann über _Panel hinzufügen -> Schaltfläche_. Nun wird man aufgefordert, einen Ordner auszuwählen, der dann in der Sidebar angezeigt wird. Es empfiehlt sich daher, die gewünschten Verknüpfungen in einem Ordner im System zu sammeln.


*Auf diesen Post bitte aufgrund von eventuellen Änderungen und/oder Ergänzungen NICHT ANTWORTEN … Danke schön.*


----------



## memphis76 (17. August 2006)

*6. Samurize*

Mit dem komplexen Programm Samurize besteht die Möglichkeit, Systeminformationen anzuzeigen. Des Weiteren kann es als Multimedia-Steuerelement oder als Nachrichten- und Wetterinformant dienen, wobei dies nicht alle Funktionen des Programms sind. Das Programm ist sehr umfangreich und es erfordert einige Einarbeitungszeit.

Es sind bereits einige Plugins vorinstalliert. Weitere Plugins und andere Funktionen können hier heruntergeladen werden:

- Samurize.com
- deutsche Sprachdatei

Zu diesem Programm gibt es einen extra Thread eure Samurize-Configs. Aufgrund der umfangreichen Funktionalität möchte ich auf dieses Tool hier nicht weiter eingehen und verweise auf den verlinkten Thread.


*Auf diesen Post bitte aufgrund von eventuellen Änderungen und/oder Ergänzungen NICHT ANTWORTEN … Danke schön.*


----------



## memphis76 (17. August 2006)

*7. Winamp*

Winamp ist einer der beliebtesten Mediaplayer. Der Download der aktuellen Version „Winamp 5.24 kann hier vorgenommen werden:

- chip.de
- winamp.com

Wie Ihr seht, gibt es Winamp mit verschiedenen „Ausstattungen“ aufgrund der Funktionalität ist hier natürlich der „Bundle“-Player zu empfehlen. Diejenigen, die eine deutsche Sprachausgabe wünschen, können diese ebenfalls bekommen:

- deutsche Sprachdatei

Auch für Winamp gibt es verschiedene Skins, Plugins etc. zum herunterladen. Hier präsentiere ich Euch den Direktlink zu den Winamp-Skins. Über die obere Leiste auf der Winamp-Seite kommt Ihr schnell und bequem zu den anderen Funktionalitäten.

Sehr beliebt ist der Skin clearONE, welcher auch bei dem obigen Desktop verwendet wird und wo es diverse Darstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt. Weitere Informationen dazu bekommt Ihr auch auf dieser Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach aktuellen Informationen gibt es Probleme in Bezug auf diesen Skin in Verwendung mit aktuelleren Versionen von Winamp. Die letzte _bestätigte_ Winamp-Version, mit welcher dieser Skin funktioniert, ist die 5.111. Die alten Versionen von Winamp sind auf dieser Seite zu finden.



> *Edit:* Aufgrund erhaltener Angaben funktioniert der _clearONE_-Skin nun auch mit der Winamp-Version 5.2 bugfrei. Ich selbst habe es noch nicht getestet, werde dies allerdings kurzfristig nachholen ...


Bei den Einstellungen können z. B. unter _CF (= Config) -> Colors_ unterschiedliche Farben sowohl des Styles als auch des Textes ausgewählt werden. Unter _CF -> Options_ kann dann ein bestimmter _Style_ wie etwa der Glass-Style bestimmt werden. Des Weiteren ist bei _General_ beispielsweise das Abschalten der Lautsprecher-Darstellung (SHOW VIS) möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Auf diesen Post bitte aufgrund von eventuellen Änderungen und/oder Ergänzungen NICHT ANTWORTEN … Danke schön.*


----------



## memphis76 (17. August 2006)

*8. weitere Programme*

*8a – Rainlendar*

Das Tool Rainlendar ist ein Kalender, welcher mit einer Todo-Liste sowie einer Alarmfunktion ausgestattet ist. Durch Doppelklick auf einen Tag kann man einen Termin einfügen und einen Alarm festlegen.

Auch zu diesem Tool gibt es diverse Plugins sowie auch außerdem eine Deutsche Sprachdatei. Das _skin pack_ sowie das _language pack_ können beide von der verlinkten Seite heruntergeladen und mittels rechter Maustaste ausgewählt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*8b – LClock*

Mit dem kleinen Programm LClock ändert Ihr die Windows-Uhr nach eigenen Wünschen ab und fügt einen Kalender hinzu. Dieser lässt sich per Klick auf die Uhr öffnen. Wie beim „Rainlendar“ kann man per Doppelklick auf ein Datum einen Termin einfügen. Dazu kann ebenfalls auch ein Alarm festgelegt werden, dessen Auslösezeit nach eigenen Wünschen festgelegt werden können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*8c – IconPackager*

Oftmals werden mit den einzelnen Themes und Styles direkt neue Icons mitinstalliert. Falls dies jedoch nicht der Fall ist oder jemandem diese nicht gefallen, kann das Tool IconPackager heruntergeladen werden. Hierbei handelt es sich zwar um eine Demo, die nur 30 Tage läuft. Allerdings können während dieser Zeit bequem Icons geändert, und auch ganze Packs von

-wincustomize.com

heruntergeladen und genutzt werden. Nach dem Starten des Programms kann einfach ein vorinstallierter Style gewählt werden, oder man wählt die Option „Install new Package“ wobei man auswählen kann zwischen der Installation von der Disk oder vom Web, wobei das Programm bei der Web-Option direkt zur oben genannten Adresse führt. Dann wählt man den gewünschten Style aus, drück auf „Load“ und dann auf „Apply“ und fertig ist die Umwandlung der Icons.

*Achtung:* Nach Ablauf der 30 Tage sollte man das Programm nicht mehr starten, da sodann die Zahlung des Geldbetrages verlangt wird oder aber anderenfalls die vorgenommenen Änderungen wieder rückgängig gemacht werden. Startet man das Programm hingegen nicht neu, so bleibt alles wie gehabt.


*Auf diesen Post bitte aufgrund von eventuellen Änderungen und/oder Ergänzungen NICHT ANTWORTEN … Danke schön.*


----------



## memphis76 (17. August 2006)

*9. eventuelle Ergänzungen*

Dieser Post ist noch nicht belegt und wird gegebenenfalls für weitere Ergänzungen verwendet.


*Auf diesen Post bitte aufgrund von eventuellen Änderungen und/oder Ergänzungen NICHT ANTWORTEN … Danke schön.*


----------



## memphis76 (18. August 2006)

*10. Abschluss-Post*

Anregungen, Änderungswünsche oder auch Belobigungen sind gern gesehen. Unter Bezugnahme auf den Hinweis im Anfangspost 



```
[b][u]BITTE AUF DIESEN POST ANTWORTEN[/u][/b].
```

Danke und viele Grüße
Memphis


----------



## memphis76 (18. August 2006)

Im Zusammenhang mit diesem Thread ist mir mitgeteilt worden, dass die Anzeige des Textes einiger Posts (z. B. 3., 7., und 8.) über den rechten Bildschrimrand hinaus und unter den Werbebanner hindurch geht - somit viel zu breit dargestellt wird.

Dieses "Phänomen" kann ich bei mir (Browser: Mozilla Firefox 1.5.0.6) nicht feststellen. Ich bitte daher um Nachricht, bei wem das gleiche Problem auftritt. Hinweis: Der User verwendet den Opera-Browser, Version (noch nicht) bekannt.

Danke und Gruß
Memphis


----------



## spider_fx (18. August 2006)

Jetzt ist die Version bekannt  

Version: 9.01
Build: 8552

mfg spider_fx


----------



## autumnSkies (18. August 2006)

Schönes Tut, alelrdings würde ich gern wissen wieviel Speicher dein gepimpter Desktop in Anspruch nimmt.


----------



## Iceman (18. August 2006)

memphis76 am 18.08.2006 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Zusammenhang mit diesem Thread ist mir mitgeteilt worden, dass die Anzeige des Textes einiger Posts (z. B. 3., 7., und 8.) über den rechten Bildschrimrand hinaus und unter den Werbebanner hindurch geht - somit viel zu breit dargestellt wird.
> 
> Dieses "Phänomen" kann ich bei mir (Browser: Mozilla Firefox 1.5.0.6) nicht feststellen. Ich bitte daher um Nachricht, bei wem das gleiche Problem auftritt. Hinweis: Der User verwendet den Opera-Browser, Version (noch nicht) bekannt.
> 
> ...



Das Problem tritt auf, weil du in deinen Postings die Originalbilder eingebunden hast. Hättest du Thumbnails erstellt und über diese die Bilder verlinkt wäre es kein Problem.
Ob das an der Forensoftware oder am Browser liegt weiß ich nicht.

Eine kleine Frage: Ist es möglich im Menü der Symbolleisten lediglich die Icons darstellen zu lassen?


----------



## memphis76 (18. August 2006)

autumnSkies am 18.08.2006 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Tut, alelrdings würde ich gern wissen wieviel Speicher dein gepimpter Desktop in Anspruch nimmt.


Erst mal DANKE für die Belobigung 

Wegen Deiner Frage: Da müsste ich nochmal nachsehen. Als ich dieses Tutorial erstellt habe, hatte ich alle möglichen Tools auf meinem Rechner installiert, und meine CPU- und Speicherauslastung kannst Du oben auf dem Desktop erkennen (Samurize + Desktop Sidebar). Allerdings hat man ja im Normalfall nicht alle hier genannten Möglichkeiten auf seinem System _gleichzeitig_ installiert und in Funktion. 

Abgesehen davon, welche(s) Tool(s) auf dem System laufen kommt es noch teilweise darauf an, wie diese Programme mit möglichen Plugins ausgestattet sind. Insofern die "Desktop Sidebar" kaum Funktionen beinhaltet, wird diese auch nicht viel Speicher nutzen. Bei "Samurize" ist es z. B. auch möglich, hinter den einzelnen Symbolen Verknüpfungen zu Programmen o. ä. zu legen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das je mehr Verknüpfungen bestehen, desto höher ist die CPU- und Speicherauslastung. Eine dauerhafte Speichernutzung besteht allerdings nicht bei einer reinen Verschönerung durch beispielsweise ein Theme.

Auf welche Weise wolltest Du denn Deinen Desktop pimpen, und wie schnell ist Dein Rechenknecht?

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## memphis76 (18. August 2006)

Iceman am 18.08.2006 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine kleine Frage: Ist es möglich im Menü der Symbolleisten lediglich die Icons darstellen zu lassen?


Insofern die Symbolleisten in die Taskleiste eingebunden sind, habe ich es bislang noch nicht hinbekommen (allerdings auch nicht lange versucht), nur die Icons darstellen zu lassen. Ich denke aber, dass es nicht funktioniert.

Ziehst Du die Symbolleiste auf den Desktop (während die Taskleiste nicht fixiert ist), dann kannst Du mittels rechter Maustaste die Ansicht wechseln, und in dem nun bestehenden Fenster nur die Icons anzeigen lassen. Beim Wiedereinspannen in die Taskleiste ändert sich die Ansichtsweise allerdings wieder, so dass erneut der Text dort zu sehen ist.

Was Du IMO nur machen könntest wäre, die Verknüpfungen in dem betreffenden Ordner umzubennnen. Leider lässt Windows eine leere Dateibezeichnung nicht zu, aber hier könntest Du diese zumindest verkürzen. 

Sollte ich doch noch eine Möglichkeit finden, nur die Symbole anzeigen zu lassen, gebe ich Dir Bescheid.

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## autumnSkies (21. August 2006)

memphis76 am 18.08.2006 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> autumnSkies am 18.08.2006 16:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3.2Ghz, 1GB RAM demensprechen ~700 virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher.
Ich persönlich finde den Vista Windows Skin ganz hübsch, aber mit all seinen Effekten nimmt der sicher recht viel Speicher in Anspruch.
Und mit dem MP3 Player liebäugel ich auch seit geraumer Zeit.


----------



## spider_fx (21. August 2006)

autumnSkies am 21.08.2006 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 18.08.2006 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meinst du mit mp3-player den clearOne-skin von winamp? der is echt geil, hab ich jetzt schon ein weilchen drauf und gefällt mir immer noch


----------



## DoktorX (23. August 2006)

*AW: 10. Abschluss-Post*

schönes tutorial. aber es fehlt was: Cursors *g* klär mich da mal auf wie ichd as änder, wo ich was herbekomm. ich hät am liebsten irgendwie n BF2 cursor set.


----------



## memphis76 (23. August 2006)

*AW: 10. Abschluss-Post*



			
				DoktorX am 23.08.2006 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> schönes tutorial ... ich hät am liebsten irgendwie n BF2 cursor set.


Mal schauen, dass ich das mit den Cursor oben noch einbaue. Ist ja im Grunde nicht so schwierig ... Du willst BF2-Cursor? Nichts leichter als das   

Du gehst auf _Systemsteuerung -> Maus -> Karteireiter ´Zeiger´_. Wenn Du bereits geänderte Cursor hast, solltest Du sie speichern. Weiter gehst Du wie folgt vor:

- den Zeiger anwählen, welchen Du ändern möchtest
- auf _Durchsuchen_ klicken
- den Pfad _EAGAMES/Battlefield 2/mods/bf2/menu/external/flashmenu/_ auswählen. 
- dort befinden sich mehrere (IMO 7) Dateien mit der Endung .ANI. Das bedeutet, das es animierte Windows-Cursor-Dateien sind.
- den gewünschten Zeiger auswählen und bestätigen.

Habe bislang leider noch kein gesamtes "Cursor-Pack" von BF2 gefunden, aber ich hoffe, dies reicht zur Überbrückung erst einmal ...   

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## DoktorX (24. August 2006)

*AW: 10. Abschluss-Post*



			
				memphis76 am 23.08.2006 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen, dass ich das mit den Cursor oben noch einbaue. Ist ja im Grunde nicht so schwierig ... Du willst BF2-Cursor? Nichts leichter als das
> 
> Du gehst auf _Systemsteuerung -> Maus -> Karteireiter ´Zeiger´_. Wenn Du bereits geänderte Cursor hast, solltest Du sie speichern. Weiter gehst Du wie folgt vor:
> 
> ...



Das, mein Lieber, hatte ich vor kurzem durch Zufall (wollte wissen, wie man bei BF2 Nights das Night Vision anschaltet. Hab dann in den ganzen Zips und auch sonst Dateien gesucht. Und net gefunden. Weiss vllt einer wie das geht?) auch entdeckt. Hatte es dann 5 Minuten und habs dann geändert. Da nicht ganz alles dabei war und auch der Curser, welcher erscheint, wenn du die Maus in einen Text schiebst, funzte net richtig. Aber vllt gefällt mir auch was anderes *g*  EInfach ne Seite wo ich ma stöbern kann


----------



## Onlinestate (24. August 2006)

*AW: 10. Abschluss-Post*



			
				DoktorX am 24.08.2006 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> EInfach ne Seite wo ich ma stöbern kann


Bei den üblichen Verdächtigen gibts zu dem Thema auch was:***
WinCustomize


----------



## autumnSkies (25. August 2006)

*AW: 8. weitere Programme*

Eine Frage: gehen die Themes auch auf Windows 2000?
Der Thememanager den du verlinkt ahst gibt an nur auf XP zu laufen. Gibt es andere? *zu faul zum googlen ist*


----------



## Gajeza (30. August 2006)

*AW: 8. weitere Programme*

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie man ein Tortendiagramm auf Festplattenspeicher einstellt? Kann ich irgendwoher ein ähnliches Tortendiagramm bekommen, wie es bei den Festplatteneigenschaften angezeigt wird?


----------



## memphis76 (1. September 2006)

*AW: 8. weitere Programme*



			
				autumnSkies am 25.08.2006 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage: gehen die Themes auch auf Windows 2000?
> Der Thememanager den du verlinkt ahst gibt an nur auf XP zu laufen. Gibt es andere? *zu faul zum googlen ist*


Ich denk mal, mit dem Themenmanager meinst Du den Uxtheme-Patcher ... also dieser geht nur mit Windows XP, und die Themes entsprechend auch. Normalerweise bräuchtest Du dafür ein Programm wie *StyleXP*, welches aber nach der Testphase kostenpflichtig wird.

Ich schau noch mal genauer nach, in wiefern auch Programme zur Abänderung eines Windows2000-Skins existieren. Habe jetzt gerade nichts parad. Sobald etwas gefunden wurde, füge ich es in das Tutorial mit ein.

Wenn natürlich jemand anders was findet, kann er es gern hier posten, damit ich mir die Mühe spare   



			
				Gajeza am 30.08.2006 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand erklären, wie man ein Tortendiagramm auf Festplattenspeicher einstellt? Kann ich irgendwoher ein ähnliches Tortendiagramm bekommen, wie es bei den Festplatteneigenschaften angezeigt wird?


Vielleicht seh ich ja gerad nix wg. des Brettes vor meinem Kopf, aber ich frag mal dumm: Möchtest Du mit einem bestimmten Programm (z. B. Samurize) dieses Diagramm erstellen? Soll es ein Diagramm sein, wo Deine Festplatte in voll und leer aufgeteilt ist, oder hast Du auch mehrere Partitionen, bei welcher jede einzelne aufgeführt ist.

Hier mal ein Bild, wie ich das mit den Partitionen hatte (wenn auch klein, aber hoffentlich trotzdem zu erkennen   ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Klick mich für größer_

Dort findest Du die einzelnen Partitionen aufgeteilt nach frei und belegt. Meinst Du so etwas?

Gruß
Memphis


*Abschließend noch einmal die Bitte: NICHT AUF DIE BEITRÄGE DES TUTORIALS ANTWORTEN ... Dadurch kann ich diese Postings nicht mehr bearbeiten, und das wäre ja nicht so im Sinne des Erfinders.* 

Irgend einer von Euch ist dieser Bitte nicht nachgekommen ... ich ich finde heraus, wer das war !!!    Danke nochmals ...


----------



## lordblizzard (1. September 2006)

*AW: 8. weitere Programme*



			
				memphis76 am 01.09.2006 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> *Abschließend noch einmal die Bitte: NICHT AUF DIE BEITRÄGE DES TUTORIALS ANTWORTEN ... Dadurch kann ich diese Postings nicht mehr bearbeiten, und das wäre ja nicht so im Sinne des Erfinders.*
> 
> Irgend einer von Euch ist dieser Bitte nicht nachgekommen ... ich ich finde heraus, wer das war !!!    Danke nochmals ...


Ist nicht so schwierig, sieh mal, wer angefangen hat, unter dem Titel "AW: 8. weitere Programme" zu schreiben...   Ich schlage vor, einen 



Spoiler



Spam-


Thread zu erstellen, indem wir uns nur über autumnSkies lustig machen dürfen 

Werd doch einfach Doppelsternie, dann haste das Problem nicht mehr, memphis


----------



## memphis76 (4. September 2006)

*AW: 10. Abschluss-Post*



			
				lordblizzard am 01.09.2006 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nicht so schwierig, sieh mal, wer angefangen hat, unter dem Titel "AW: 8. weitere Programme" zu schreiben...


Darauf hab ich noch nicht mal geachtet ... Dank Dir für den Hinweis (Name merken, ausbuhen *g* )



> Werd doch einfach Doppelsternie, dann haste das Problem nicht mehr, memphis


Gute Idee, nur dauert das doch ein wenig    man muss sich erst mal mit seinem Wissen und Tun qualifizieren, und ein entsprechender (nach Ablauf einer gesetzten Frist) Antrag bedarf dann noch der Zustimmung. 

Momentan bin ich noch nicht mal über das Qualifizieren hinaus, was bedeutet, dass noch viel Wasser den Rhein herunterfließen wird, bis ich gewillt bin, einen Antrag zu stellen. Und die erste Idee des Schleßens dieses Threads hatte auch zur Folge, dass ich bei Änderungen immer nen Doppelstern hätte fragen müssen, insofern Änderungen anstehen. Daher ja die Idee, diese fett geschriebenen, kleinen - aber wohl doch zu kleinen - Hinweise in die Beiträge mit einzubinden.

Naja, irgendwann vielleicht ...   

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## memphis76 (5. September 2006)

Einer Meldung zur Folge funktioniert der unter 7. Winamp angegebene _clearONE_-Skin nun auch bugfrei mit der Version 5.2. Ich habe dies zunächst als _Edit _eingefügt und werde es bei mir testen.

Sobald ich dies gemacht habe, wird der obige Text nochmals abschließend abgeändert.

Danke für die Info an MaxFragg ...

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Ein-Mensch (10. September 2006)

memphis76 am 05.09.2006 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Einer Meldung zur Folge funktioniert der unter 7. Winamp angegebene _clearONE_-Skin nun auch bugfrei mit der Version 5.2. Ich habe dies zunächst als _Edit _eingefügt und werde es bei mir testen.
> 
> Sobald ich dies gemacht habe, wird der obige Text nochmals abschließend abgeändert.
> 
> ...


ClearOne geht auf version 5.2  
und nochmal ein großes lob is sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## undergrounderX (10. September 2006)

Ich wollte nichts hinterfragen,sondern einfach mal ein Lob abgeben. 
War bestimmt super viel Arbeit und hast du schön gemacht   
Einige Tips habe ich sofort bei mir abgewendet.


----------



## memphis76 (11. September 2006)

undergrounderX am 10.09.2006 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte nichts hinterfragen,sondern einfach mal ein Lob abgeben.
> War bestimmt super viel Arbeit und hast du schön gemacht
> Einige Tips habe ich sofort bei mir abgewendet.


Danke für die Belobigungen ... einem Meister ehrt es stets, wenn seine Arbeit geschätzt und sogar angewandt wird ... 

Es ist schön, wenn sie manchen Usern weiterhilft ... und ja: Es war ne Menge Arbeit  Und ich mach das nicht für Geld, sowas nennt man: _Aufopferung zum Wohle des Forum und deren Member_  

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Gajeza (12. September 2006)

*AW: 8. weitere Programme*



			
				memphis76 am 01.09.2006 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 30.08.2006 20:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo sry das ich da mal wieder unüberlegt gepostet habe, hatte vergessen, dass sich der Thread ja nicht nur um Samurize dreht.
Also ich möchte ein Tortendiagramm mit Samurize erstellen, welches meine unaufgeteilte Festplatte in "frei" und "belegt" aufteilt. MIr ist bis jetzt nur die Schriftanzeige gelungen, aber das Diagramm kann ich iwi nicht einstellen.


----------



## Vollmi (25. September 2006)

memphis76 am 11.09.2006 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich mach das nicht für Geld, sowas nennt man: _Aufopferung zum Wohle des Forum und deren Member_


 Wenn das mal keine Bewerbung um einen Doppel-Sternie-Platz war  Aber im Ernst: Schönes Tutorial, wenn ich mal mehr Zeit hab, werd ich mir das noch Mal anschauen. Meine Frage wäre auch gewesen, ob die ganzen Informationen ned viel RAM kosten?

See ya, 
Vollmi


----------



## Meller (8. Oktober 2006)

Will mich auch mal für das Tut bedanken.   

Ein paar Fragen habe ich nun doch noch.

1. Habe mir das  *Vista Visual Styles Pack 3.0* installiert, eigentlich wollte ich das *Vista Transformation Pack 5.0* (mittlerweile 5.0), doch da wollte er den Windows Setup Folder haben, keine Ahnung welcher das is  

So, jetzt ist das Startmenü aber noch weiß, kann man dies auch ändern?

2. Habe mir noch ObjectDock installiert, hatte das früher auch schon einmal.

Da die Frage, wenn man "Desktop anzeigen" ausführt, verschwindet auch ObjectDock, lässt sich das ändern?

3. Wie kann man nochmal den Papierkorb entfernen? 
Hatte das früher auch schon   


Sry, weiß das man alles per Google auch finden könnte, aber bin grade zu faul, vielleicht weiß es ja jemand. Ansonsten muss ich nachher doch noch Google anschmeißen.

4. Ich suche noch Symbole für ObjectDock, Hitmann Blood Money, PES5, Superbike usw., gibt es da eine spezielle Seite für Spiele? 
Weil die normalen Symbole sind sehr pixelig.


5. Habe ziemlich geile Icons gefunden. Allerdings für den IconPackager, gibt es ein Programm, welches die selben Dateien nutzen kann?
MfG Meller


----------



## Dumbi (15. Oktober 2006)

N'Abend Meister Memphis!    

Ich bin auf der Suche nach so einer hübschen ICQ-Leiste, wo halt meine ganzen Kontakte drinstehen. Weißt du was ich meine?


----------



## lordblizzard (15. Oktober 2006)

Meller am 08.10.2006 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Will mich auch mal für das Tut bedanken.
> 
> Ein paar Fragen habe ich nun doch noch.
> 
> ...



Ja, sofern dies möglich ist wohl per Rechtsklick auf den Desktop ->Eigenschaften ->Darstellung -> Farbschema



> 2. Habe mir noch ObjectDock installiert, hatte das früher auch schon einmal.
> 
> Da die Frage, wenn man "Desktop anzeigen" ausführt, verschwindet auch ObjectDock, lässt sich das ändern?



Rechtsklick auf das Dock (auf eine mehr oder weniger freie stelle), dann kann man irgendwo als Option "Always On Top" einstellen (nicht hauen, wenns nicht stimmt, sage dies nur aus erinnerung, sollte aber so irgendwie gehen)... 



> 3. Wie kann man nochmal den Papierkorb entfernen?
> Hatte das früher auch schon



Der oberste Google-Eintrag, extra für dich ein Direktlink  



> 4. Ich suche noch Symbole für ObjectDock, Hitmann Blood Money, PES5, Superbike usw., gibt es da eine spezielle Seite für Spiele?
> Weil die normalen Symbole sind sehr pixelig.



Auf wincustomize.com gibts unter ObjectDock soweit ich weis Icons, die man runterladen kann, die sind dann im png Format oder so, dann kann man per rechtsklick auf das Icon im ObjectDock ein anderes Symbol einfügen indem man den Pfad dazu angibt.



> 5. Habe ziemlich geile Icons gefunden. Allerdings für den IconPackager, gibt es ein Programm, welches die selben Dateien nutzen kann?


s.o.  

@Dumbi: Führ doch mal etwas mehr aus, dann kann ich dir ev. helfen auch wenn ich kein ICQ habe...


----------



## Dumbi (16. Oktober 2006)

lordblizzard am 15.10.2006 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> @Dumbi: Führ doch mal etwas mehr aus, dann kann ich dir ev. helfen auch wenn ich kein ICQ habe...


Also:    
ICh suche einfach ein kleines Programm/Plugin/was auch immer, welches meine ICQ-Kontakte auf meinen Desktop zaubert, mehr gibts da nicht zu erklären!


----------



## lordblizzard (16. Oktober 2006)

Dumbi am 16.10.2006 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> lordblizzard am 15.10.2006 22:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... Also, das einzige was mir spontan in den Sinn kommt, ist einfach DesktopSidebar, da kann man ein Panel haben, das die ICQ-Kontakte anzeigt. Allerdings muss dazu ICQ laufen und das Programm ist nicht unbedingt ressourcenschonend oder klein...


----------



## Dumbi (17. Oktober 2006)

lordblizzard am 16.10.2006 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 16.10.2006 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne, wollte schon gern etwas "speziell" für ICQ haben, falls es sowas gibt.


----------



## memphis76 (19. Oktober 2006)

Dumbi am 17.10.2006 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, wollte schon gern etwas "speziell" für ICQ haben, falls es sowas gibt.


Huhu Meister Dumbi    

Hab selbst leider auch kein ICQ, werde aber ebenso wie der Lord einfach mal schauen, was ich da finden kann. Bin in der Woche derzeit etwas ausgelaugt, schau aber am Wochenende mal nach. Allerdings auch erst am Sonntag, da ich auch Samstag arbeiten _darf_ 

Viele Grüße
Memphis


----------



## DoktorX (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich möchte gerne meine Fenster und Schaltflächen in den Farben ändern. Den Style selber aber nicht (normaler Windows XP). 
Von Blau, Grün, Beeige und Weiss einfach zB die Taskleiste Schwarz und den Startbutten Rot. Gibt es da ein Programm mit dem ich das anstellen kann?


----------



## Weird_Sheep (3. November 2006)

*AW: 10. Abschluss-Post*

Scheinbar glaubt Microsoft nicht so ganz an den Vistaerfolg (ich auch nicht so ganz  ) und veröffentlicht auch jetzt noch neue Designs für XP.   

Das neue Zune Design basiert scheinbar auf der vor kurzem wiedergefundenen und nicht beendeten Noirversion vom Royale Theme.

Das Design an sich, ist den Farben dieses Microsofts Mediaplayers (an dessen Erfolg ich auch nicht glaube) angepasst und ist demnach grau bis schwarz.
Der Startbutton und ein paar Akzente, wie Ladebalken, sind orange. (Man könnte es auch Halloween statt Zune nennen  )


Ich weiß zwar selbst, dass es Unmengen an schwarzer Designs gibt, aber die original Microsoft Designs haben den Vorteil, dass man nicht an XP rumfrickeln muss, sonder diese einfach funktionieren.

Wer auf das Hintergrundbildchen zu Zune verzichten kann, kann auch nur die benötigten Dateien als .rar laden.


----------



## DoktorX (4. November 2006)

DoktorX am 29.10.2006 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte gerne meine Fenster und Schaltflächen in den Farben ändern. Den Style selber aber nicht (normaler Windows XP).
> Von Blau, Grün, Beeige und Weiss einfach zB die Taskleiste Schwarz und den Startbutten Rot. Gibt es da ein Programm mit dem ich das anstellen kann?


----------



## sandman2003 (21. Januar 2007)

habt ihr icons die man ohne besondere software ins system integrieren kann..

also so schick gerenderte meine ich für papierkorb und so


----------



## FeTTelfreak12 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 10. Abschluss-Post*

Hallo

Mit TuneUp Utilities geht "Desktopmodding au sehr gut"

FeTTelfreak


----------

